# Mount Zero/Taravale trip photo's



## Radar (Sep 26, 2007)

hey all, I've just spent a few days on Mount Zero and Taravale stations owned and run by the Australian Wildlife Conservancy (DONATE TODAY!!!!) and figured Id share a few pics. 
The property (both adjacent stations) is located on the western side of the paluma range in NQLD, and supports a large variety of 'threatened' and 'of concern' vegetation types, as well as the associated fauna. Of note is the large amount of Tall open wet sclerophyll forest/woodland that, although common in the southern states, is pretty rare up here and usually only occures in a thin band on the western side of rainforested mountain ranges in the rain shadow.

We did a bit of a census of everything from mistnetting birds to active reptile searches, frogging every night till 11:30pm and dawn choruses every morning from 5am till 7am. We also set up traplines consisting of cage traps, elliot traps and funnel traps.These shots are just a fraction of what we got, as we only took photo's of a small number of individuals to reduce stress

Captured but not photographed includes a blackheaded python (which was hit by passing car as we were setting up to take some shots :evil::evil:, those people are lucky it wasnt a hunting trip or they would have been dodging 000 Buckshot), brown treesnake, RBB, a smaller small eyed snake than that in the album, various scorps (which Im going back to do a species survey on in a few months, there were some _very_ interesting finds...), a large number of birds, rufous bettong, bushrats, yellow footed melomies, etc, etc. Unfortunatly no quolls or northen bettongs, which is what we really hoped to find.

Im putting up a link to save me the hours of resizing and re-uploading these shots.

http://jcuedu.facebook.com/album.php?aid=16050&id=660496462

Some of these shots have got common/scientific names, some have nothing, as my field notebook is still at uni, along with a bit of other stuff. Feel free to identify anything, I'll let you know if you're right or not :lol: when I get back my notebook (its full of key steps from about 10 hours keying out random stuff). There's also plenty of shots of my friends, please refrain from trying to give them scientific names :lol:.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 26, 2007)

REDNUT!!!!

I got all excited..... and its asking me to sign in.... try another link or just upload em here


----------



## Radar (Sep 26, 2007)

ahh buggerit, kinda knew it was gonna do that, LOL, I'll have to do it later (as in, a few days later, LOL) sorry guys.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 26, 2007)

No bad rednut very bad rednut!!!!


----------



## Radar (Sep 26, 2007)

What about a photobucket URL? or will I have to do them all seperatly?

Alright this is just a test, got a funny feeling its just gonna skitz and not work..........


http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff151/rednut_86/smalleyedsnakeingrass.jpg"


----------



## swingonthespiral (Sep 26, 2007)

Yep photobucket should work.... does for me


----------



## Radar (Oct 9, 2007)

All right, I've had the time to resize some, so here's a very much thinned out version of the shots :lol:
These are in no particular oder, btw, and I CBF'd labelling them atm, sorry


----------



## Radar (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Radar (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Radar (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Radar (Oct 9, 2007)

And, cause all these mates helped out, this is the JCU crew. They gave us a troopie, so we filled it....then they gave us another


----------



## firedragon (Oct 9, 2007)

very nice, i'm jealous, looks like a great trip.


----------



## Radar (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, its a pity I don't have time to stick up the hundreds of candid shots from the trip. One of the blokes gear consisted of a swag with a change of clothes rolled up in it.....and 8 litres of port....on the last night he hit it a bit hard and we found him the next morning in his swag with a mist net wrapped around him, after stumbling though it in on a midnight sorte. 

We also discovered the local yabbies have a perchent for living flesh, if you sit still too long, they literally come and start nibbling at you, which is funny till they get up your boardies.....lol


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 9, 2007)

trip of a lifetime. Love the photos. Thank you very much for sharing


----------



## Radar (Oct 9, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> trip of a lifetime. Love the photos. Thank you very much for sharing


 
No worries. 
Sure, uni means you don't have as much money, but you do get some pretty cool opportunities, Im hanging around as long as possible


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 9, 2007)

YAY pics finally!!!!

Looks like you had an awesome time...

By the way Beryl will be here this weekend ... definately need a herp trip to break her in


----------



## Radar (Oct 9, 2007)

What? Airborne isnt 'breaking her in' enough? 
Deal.


----------



## hodges (Oct 9, 2007)

nice pic's , hope you had a blast, i wouldnt mind going on a herping trip to N.T and QLD,
cheers,
brad.


----------



## Radar (Oct 9, 2007)

hodges said:


> nice pic's , hope you had a blast, i wouldnt mind going on a herping trip to N.T and QLD,
> cheers,
> brad.


 
Im workin next year, but after that doin' masters at uni. I could always use another volunteer .
Ive gotta do a trip up the cape when I get a new car, the herps around Iron Range would be off the hook.


----------



## hodges (Oct 9, 2007)

rednut said:


> Im workin next year, but after that doin' masters at uni. I could always use another volunteer .
> Ive gotta do a trip up the cape when I get a new car, the herps around Iron Range would be off the hook.



done deal , hmm will have to get a job soon shouldn't i lol.


----------



## Radar (Oct 9, 2007)

Im not payin your airfares, LOL.
But usually a troopie, fuel, and camping gear is provided


----------



## hodges (Oct 9, 2007)

rednut said:


> Im not payin your airfares, LOL.
> But usually a troopie, fuel, and camping gear is provided



nah mate, that's what parent's are for :lol:.


----------

